# how many calories do u need personally to grow?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how many calories do u find u need personally as an individual to grow?

i find i dont make any progress unless im 4500cals + per day

(my current weigth 14st10)


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

2 years ago i needed 4000 cals to get to 11 stone.

Now i need around 2500-3000 for breaking past 11 stone


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

Between 700-1000 over my maintenence calories. I cycle though, or else I keep needing more and more for the same effect (metabolism ramps up too much, get way too hot).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lux said:


> 2 years ago i needed 4000 cals to get to 11 stone.
> 
> Now i need around 2500-3000 for breaking past 11 stone


2500-3000 cals more u mean?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

stone14 said:


> 2500-3000 cals more u mean?


i doubt that then he would be on 7000cals at 11stone far to high


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

so he needed 4000 to get to 11st, but only 2500-3000 to get over 11 st?

dont u need more the biggr u get


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

stone14 said:


> so he needed 4000 to get to 11st, but only 2500-3000 to get over 11 st?
> 
> dont u need more the biggr u get


Getting older can slow down your metabolism.

Life style changes, i.e physical job, sports, hobbie's etc changing


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

stone14 said:


> how many calories do u find u need personally as an individual to grow?
> 
> more than i burn,


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

On an average day I need around 3200.

I have a lbm of of 160lb.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

stone14 said:


> 2500-3000 cals more u mean?


No mate, my body has changed and i now need less to gain. I'm 31 now so maybe its just me getting old


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

stone14 said:


> so he needed 4000 to get to 11st, but only 2500-3000 to get over 11 st?
> 
> dont u need more the biggr u get


I'm less stressed, bit older, activity level is sometimes more but sometimes less. I'm happy as i can easily cope with the level of cals i need for me to grow


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

I find that I need about 4000 kcal / day to grow, I am 6'3" and currently weigh 13st 10lb. My metabolism is so fast that the weight just falls off me if I drop below this level of caloric intake.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good to see another pompey lad here


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lux said:


> No mate, my body has changed and i now need less to gain. I'm 31 now so maybe its just me getting old


one thing for me to look forward too then lol i find it hard to eat as much as i need to grow


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

What about some one who is 18 - 18 and half stone with a slow metabolism, how many do you think they would need to eat to grow?


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good to see another pompey lad here


Yeah, theres a few of us scattered around the forum. Where do you train? ( apologies for the thread hijack )


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cannons mate, you?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

unless that 18 year old 18.5 stone person has thyroid probs,in general would have quite a fast met because of energy consumed doing day to day activities would be greater than that of a normal weighted person,its the calorie input that makes the difference or as i like to put it (nutritional overachiever),


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> What about some one who is 18 - 18 and half stone with a slow metabolism, how many do you think they would need to eat to grow?


Personally I think you need to experiment to find what is right for your metabolism

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1793585&cr=

Follow this link and you will find a tool which can be a good starting point for working out your caloric needs.

Obviously the outcome will need tweaking to suit the individual.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cannons mate, you?


Fitness First, Waterlooville. I used to train at Cannons when I lived in Stamshaw, found it a nice gym with a good atmosphere.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you very much you two


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jesus christ 4012.84 calories a day I need! lol

Ok so if I was doing a cycle or something you recon about 5000 cals a day? Jesus lol


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know, I was shocked when my maintenance calories came in at 3,300 a day, and I'm not even particularly big ( Yet !  )...


----------

